# Correct Grounding of external and metering CT/PT



## Sourabh (Sep 27, 2013)

In some countries we follows meters Primary side CT/PT to be grounded and in some other countries we follows meter side (i.e. Secondary side) CT/PT connection to be grounded. What is the reason behind it?


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

:whistling2: to ground :whistling2:


----------

